# Condensation in lights



## handicapped center (Jan 12, 2008)

I've notice lately that inside the head lights condensation is forming. Is their an easy diagnosis or fix for the issue?


----------



## sg3080 (Sep 14, 2013)

It should just dry out, there is a breather in the back of the light.


----------

